# Suck right!!!💝🎀💗



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

So for months and months and months I've been eyeing this Hungarian brand called Suckright. This brand is known for very eclectic and outrageous pet accessories. Very over the top. And because I'm so into high fashion, runway etc, I view this brand as more art than fashion. So I finally ordered my first item, it's the party hoodie. Originally for Ava but was too big for her. But fits Braxton perfect. So unique and fun it deserves its own thread. So here we are. Probably the most unique thing I've ever ordered. We are waiting for the Ocelot bow collar as well. 

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...D-12FB-4D25-92F6-F278537A4002_zpsybcyvqwc.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...7-3D0D-4E2C-9742-756A8CFFE1F2_zpsnrznqxvp.jpg

The bow is removable 
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...3-4DBD-4CD9-82CE-203D02C34140_zps6yz59xdr.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...E-A30C-4EE3-89A0-BC941138F628_zpsicnhud27.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...4-6E7C-423E-888D-586DF96D55EF_zpsw4jctzdt.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...6-FE5F-4D8D-8CF2-C2337BC48937_zpsk6qsq7lx.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...8-3DE3-4FAF-963A-2D82F426AF2B_zpspwwgii92.jpg

Thanks for looking 😍


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

OHhhh !!! that is gorgeous !!! I had to do alittle research and I found one I really want by this make it has a gingerbread girl on it


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> OHhhh !!! that is gorgeous !!! I had to do alittle research and I found one I really want by this make it has a gingerbread girl on it



Omg thank you thank you!! I was so nervous about it because this brand makes really outlandish things. So I really appreciate your opinion on it. I love the gingerbread hoodie too! So perfect for the holidays. And also the croissant sweater. I talked to Melissa about it. She actually considered adding this brand a while ago. I told her to email me should she decide to. It runs big, so I'm tempted to order xs for Ava. I'm so glad you like it 😊


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

Soooo cute!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Photobuff42 said:


> Soooo cute!



Thanks Kay! I absolutely love it. ❤


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

That's super cute and fun!! I want one!! Kinda reminds me of a better version of pink polka dog! Did you order directly from them? It looks great on Brax, perfect fit!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

That is too cute!! You're right about them being really unique; but I adore it!! Around here you just find the usual SimplyDog/WalMart brands, AmericanDog etc. so it's nice to see more one of a kind canine apparel available!! =D


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> That's super cute and fun!! I want one!! Kinda reminds me of a better version of pink polka dog! Did you order directly from them? It looks great on Brax, perfect fit!



Thank you! I absolutely adore it. I ordered it from Jennifer on puppylovecouture.com. It was pretty expensive but so worth it. Would be a perfect fit for MiMi. We are waiting for the Ocelot bow collar. And hopefully Melissa will add this brand to DC. With her discounts would make this brand more attainable and affordable.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LostLakeLua said:


> That is too cute!! You're right about them being really unique; but I adore it!! Around here you just find the usual SimplyDog/WalMart brands, AmericanDog etc. so it's nice to see more one of a kind canine apparel available!! =D



Thanks much! We need more unique brands like this one. I knew from the moment I saw it that I had to have it. I love my Wooflink and finally warming up to Louisdog, but I also love to be different and stand out. Even when it comes to my own clothes lol. I'm definitely looking forward to what this brand has to offer in the future.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> That's super cute and fun!! I want one!! Kinda reminds me of a better version of pink polka dog! Did you order directly from them? It looks great on Brax, perfect fit!



If you haven't already, check out suckright official website, I think you will find some things you really love on there. I really really hope Melissa will add this brand to DC 😊


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> That's super cute and fun!! I want one!! Kinda reminds me of a better version of pink polka dog! Did you order directly from them? It looks great on Brax, perfect fit!



Here's the Ocelot bow collar. Hopefully this will be here in a couple weeks. It took only 2 weeks to receive the party hoodie. I was shocked at how quickly it came. 

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...3-D392-4467-B3B9-2017C0C5EEB5_zps1eoj9t9x.png


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> OHhhh !!! that is gorgeous !!! I had to do alittle research and I found one I really want by this make it has a gingerbread girl on it



This would be so adorable on Minnie 
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...4-AE7D-453F-A112-82C6DE614573_zpsxjslv3qa.png
And I really want this one 😊
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...5-10E4-457B-907D-28898BF3B98C_zpsybch1jyl.png


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> Here's the Ocelot bow collar. Hopefully this will be here in a couple weeks. It took only 2 weeks to receive the party hoodie. I was shocked at how quickly it came.
> 
> http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...3-D392-4467-B3B9-2017C0C5EEB5_zps1eoj9t9x.png


That collar is cute, I really like the bow. I saw this one on their website too and I love it!! Mimi would chew the bow off in minutes, she's nuts!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hah that's another one I have to have! So gorgeous!!! I just love their stuff. Even their beds and toys are so cool!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I believe Doggie Couture posted a couple items today. I love the race car hoodie for Prince. You said it runs large? Would Prince fit in an XS, he wears a size one in Wooflink.

Pullover Hoodie


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayda said:


> I believe Doggie Couture posted a couple items today. I love the race car hoodie for Prince. You said it runs large? Would Prince fit in an XS, he wears a size one in Wooflink.
> 
> 
> 
> Pullover Hoodie



She sure did! I had a long exchange of emails with Melissa about adding some suckright and pretty pet things for me. She emailed me today that she's adding most of their line. Actually I bought the party hoodie for Ava originally, as she's 8" long and 11.5" chest, so I thought the small would be a nice fit and a bit roomy in the chest. But it turned out too big overall, and fit Brax perfect. I think it runs big. So I'm actually thinking of ordering an xs for Ava. So I'm not really sure how xs will fit prince. I can't imagine it being too small though.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> This would be so adorable on Minnie
> http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...4-AE7D-453F-A112-82C6DE614573_zpsxjslv3qa.png
> And I really want this one &#55357;&#56842;
> http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...5-10E4-457B-907D-28898BF3B98C_zpsybch1jyl.png


Oh, I know... I really really want that one for Minnie !!! but, its too much money :-(. Did you notice that Melissa posted the ginger boy hoodie by the same make and its a lot less money ? I wonder why ?? seems they should be similar in price ... you think its right ?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Oh, I know... I really really want that one for Minnie !!! but, its too much money :-(. Did you notice that Melissa posted the ginger boy hoodie by the same make and its a lot less money ? I wonder why ?? seems they should be similar in price ... you think its right ?



I did price that. I wonder why too? I still think that hoodie is worth the investment though. LD Beffie hoodie is only a few bucks cheaper. I think it comes out to $55 after the veterans discount. Now I'm curious why such a big price difference?! She told me this morning she's uploading a lot of their things. I can't wait


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm just wondering if Melissa may have made a mistake on pricing either the ginger boy or the ginger ella hoodie cause of the price difference. that site that you bought the suck right hoodie that you have now... do you know if the prices are that much different on there ?

** I just checked that site that you ordered from and they were the same price the ginger boy and the ginger ella. I think she actually priced the ginger boy one too low so would be a fantastic buy with the sale . i'd get that one but I don't have a boy ... the race car one is a good price too with the sale


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> She sure did! I had a long exchange of emails with Melissa about adding some suckright and pretty pet things for me. She emailed me today that she's adding most of their line. Actually I bought the party hoodie for Ava originally, as she's 8" long and 11.5" chest, so I thought the small would be a nice fit and a bit roomy in the chest. But it turned out too big overall, and fit Brax perfect. I think it runs big. So I'm actually thinking of ordering an xs for Ava. So I'm not really sure how xs will fit prince. I can't imagine it being too small though.


Prince is a tiny big under 11 in the chest and about 10 inches long. I think the XS would work! Thanks.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Prince is a tiny big under 11 in the chest and about 10 inches long. I think the XS would work! Thanks.



It is a stretchy fabric. The small def runs big IMO, Brax has room in the small. Well if it'll work for prince. It should def work for Ava. I want the croissant sweater and another party hoodie. But I'm in no hurry for those items though.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> i'm just wondering if Melissa may have made a mistake on pricing either the ginger boy or the ginger ella hoodie cause of the price difference. that site that you bought the suck right hoodie that you have now... do you know if the prices are that much different on there ?
> 
> 
> 
> ** I just checked that site that you ordered from and they were the same price the ginger boy and the ginger ella. I think she actually priced the ginger boy one too low so would be a fantastic buy with the sale . i'd get that one but I don't have a boy ... the race car one is a good price too with the sale



She must not realize she made that mistake lol. Too bad she didn't make that mistake in the Gingerella lol. That would've been awesome!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> i'm just wondering if Melissa may have made a mistake on pricing either the ginger boy or the ginger ella hoodie cause of the price difference. that site that you bought the suck right hoodie that you have now... do you know if the prices are that much different on there ?
> 
> 
> 
> ** I just checked that site that you ordered from and they were the same price the ginger boy and the ginger ella. I think she actually priced the ginger boy one too low so would be a fantastic buy with the sale . i'd get that one but I don't have a boy ... the race car one is a good price too with the sale



I'm so glad she listened to me and added more pretty pet stuff and suckright. Because my experience with puppy love couture was good, and Jennifer was such a pleasure to work with. But they never have any sales or specials. And these two brands aren't as available on other sites as LD and Wooflink are.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> She must not realize she made that mistake lol. Too bad she didn't make that mistake in the Gingerella lol. That would've been awesome!





Chiluv04 said:


> I'm so glad she listened to me and added more pretty pet stuff and suckright. Because my experience with puppy love couture was good, and Jennifer was such a pleasure to work with. But they never have any sales or specials. And these two brands aren't as available on other sites as LD and Wooflink are.


yeah... I know.. I was thinking the same thing. I even thought, I wonder if Minnie would look cute in the grey one with the ginger boy but ... its the ginger ella that I really love. are you gonna get the croissant one ? I see that is listed too ... 
its really good that you got Melissa to list these ! just waiting to see your review on the pretty pet cause they look nice from the pictures but you never can tell for sure till you actually see them in person


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ohhhh you are so stylishhhh giiirls <3 very cute !


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yeah... I know.. I was thinking the same thing. I even thought, I wonder if Minnie would look cute in the grey one with the ginger boy but ... its the ginger ella that I really love. are you gonna get the croissant one ? I see that is listed too ...
> 
> its really good that you got Melissa to list these ! just waiting to see your review on the pretty pet cause they look nice from the pictures but you never can tell for sure till you actually see them in person



I really want the croissant one. But I'm waiting for her to list something else that I want. I really do love this designer. But If you visit their official site, they def seem geared more towards accessories like collars, necklaces, carriers etc. I really hope they make more clothing items. I like a two piece set by them that includes a light grey sweater and pink tutu. Wonder if Melissa will add that too. I missed a package today that I'm thinking was PP. So I rescheduled delivery for tomorrow. We shall see 😊. I'm so nervous about it. But hopeful that it fits ok. Cause I love their stuff. But if you look at the size chart, you will see that they make the chest soooo big on each size. I'm still waiting for some LD items, 2 smile tees, a suckright collar, 2 more PP items, a Paris erotica item from Funnyfur, and 2 of those awesome blankets you ordered from Amazon 😊. I think the blankets come tomorrow.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> Ohhhh you are so stylishhhh giiirls <3 very cute !



Thanks Ann!! 😘


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yeah... I know.. I was thinking the same thing. I even thought, I wonder if Minnie would look cute in the grey one with the ginger boy but ... its the ginger ella that I really love. are you gonna get the croissant one ? I see that is listed too ...
> 
> its really good that you got Melissa to list these ! just waiting to see your review on the pretty pet cause they look nice from the pictures but you never can tell for sure till you actually see them in person



Here is the 2 piece that I like 

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...4-0A7D-4594-A8AE-982CAE035CFC_zps9ileom6t.png

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...7-8E6F-4EDF-8A48-BB200FCAA5FC_zps1eclqfps.png


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, I love that rock and roll princess dress !! I think I only saw one item. one link was the front and one link was the back . but , I love it !!! if its not too much money , I would love one too . ( or, maybe at Melissa's 40 percent off sale ) 
the style reminds me of a Louisdog dress I have . it has a cupcake on it . the style has the tutu skirt and the skirt unbuttons from the sweater and your dog can wear the sweater without the tutu also


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, I love that rock and roll princess dress !! I think I only saw one item. one link was the front and one link was the back . but , I love it !!! if its not too much money , I would love one too . ( or, maybe at Melissa's 40 percent off sale )
> 
> the style reminds me of a Louisdog dress I have . it has a cupcake on it . the style has the tutu skirt and the skirt unbuttons from the sweater and your dog can wear the sweater without the tutu also



It does seem a lot like louisdog. It is so gorgeous! Perfect for baby Ellie 😊. I think it is from a previous collection so I hope it is still available. It is such a nice piece. Oh I think I know which louisdog you're talking about. I can't wait to see which items Melissa will add tomorrow.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> It does seem a lot like louisdog. It is so gorgeous! Perfect for baby Ellie &#55357;&#56842;. I think it is from a previous collection so I hope it is still available. It is such a nice piece. Oh I think I know which louisdog you're talking about. I can't wait to see which items Melissa will add tomorrow.


oh, I would love that for Ellie but .. of course, I cant buy her anything like that till she's done growing . 
** just checked and the DC Veteran code still works !!! so, it will be good till midnight my time on Wednesday .


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

That's a really cute and colourful hoodie.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, I would love that for Ellie but .. of course, I cant buy her anything like that till she's done growing .
> 
> ** just checked and the DC Veteran code still works !!! so, it will be good till midnight my time on Wednesday .



My email said the sale was good til the 12th. I'm still waiting for her to add more things. Or I'll just wait til the next big sale.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> That's a really cute and colourful hoodie.



Thanks Camille! It is such a fun and unique piece. We are loving it 😋


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, I guess I didn't read the email closely. I just assumed it would end on Veterans day . glad it still works and hope she adds more today.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, I guess I didn't read the email closely. I just assumed it would end on Veterans day . glad it still works and hope she adds more today.



Thank goodness it's still going. She did tell me the she's gonna add the entire line! 😊😍😊😍. I will be checking off and on today to see if she adds the items I'm looking for. I wish Pariero did sales more often. I am really thinking of getting a Sherry or boa hoodie for Brax. But it seems they have a lot in stock, so I'm trying to wait for a sale. I noticed there's a new boa coat out too. I really like the red one. I am thinking the package I missed yesterday may be my ocelot bow collar. I can't wait to find out. Maybe the pretty pet hoodie will come today too. And I get my Legitimutt blankets tomorrow.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thank goodness it's still going. She did tell me the she's gonna add the entire line! &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56845;. I will be checking off and on today to see if she adds the items I'm looking for. I wish Pariero did sales more often. I am really thinking f getting a Sherry or boa hoodie for Brax. But it seems they have a lot in stock, so I'm trying to wait for a sale. I noticed there's a new boa cost out too. I really like the red one. I am thinking the package I missed yesterday may be my ocelot bow collar. I can't wait to find out. Maybe the pretty pet hoodie will come today too. And I get my Legitimutt blankets tomorrow.


hmm I may be tempted to order something by tonight too if she posts the rest of the Suck right line ! I haven't seen the Pariero boa. i'll have to look at them. i'll have to look at the ocelot bow collar too. didn't see that one yet either... oh, I hope you get your pretty pet today so I can see how it looks before the sale ends !!! hehe. I am very tempted to order one but will wait till you get yours . Glad you were able to get the great price on the Legitimutt blankets !! did you get them for around 20 each ? ( because, they also have the same exact blankets on Amazon for a lot more money ) which colors did you get ? My girls really love the XL size one. I keep it on the couch for all of us to share. I also got one in pink in size S , and I got 2 size M and one size L in various colors ... I forgot now which colors .. but the pink only in S


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> hmm I may be tempted to order something by tonight too if she posts the rest of the Suck right line ! I haven't seen the Pariero boa. i'll have to look at them. i'll have to look at the ocelot bow collar too. didn't see that one yet either... oh, I hope you get your pretty pet today so I can see how it looks before the sale ends !!! hehe. I am very tempted to order one but will wait till you get yours . Glad you were able to get the great price on the Legitimutt blankets !! did you get them for around 20 each ? ( because, they also have the same exact blankets on Amazon for a lot more money ) which colors did you get ? My girls really love the XL size one. I keep it on the couch for all of us to share. I also got one in pink in size S , and I got 2 size M and one size L in various colors ... I forgot now which colors .. but the pink only in S



The boa and Sherry are my faves. You can see the Sherry hoodie on my thread I posted here, it's very lightweight and such a nice peachy pink shade. I got a chocolate shag size L and another light animal print with chocolate shag size L. I'll wait til I get them to decide if I want any more. I'm thinking another xl and a small pink like yours. I love using the small blankets for my dog car seats and visiting friends. Wow you ordered a lot of blankets!! Lol. I did see the various prices you mentioned. I was able to get mine for $20. I may order one for Morgan's chi's as an Xmas gift if they are still around.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> The boa and Sherry are my faves. You can see the Sherry hoodie on my thread I posted here, it's very lightweight and such a nice peachy pink shade. I got a chocolate shag size L and another light animal print with chocolate shag size L. I'll wait til I get them to decide if I want any more. I'm thinking another xl and a small pink like yours. I love using the small blankets for my dog car seats and visiting friends. Wow you ordered a lot of blankets!! Lol. I did see the various prices you mentioned. I was able to get mine for $20. I may order one for Morgan's chi's as an Xmas gift if they are still around.


yeah, I ordered a lot cause I thought the ones for 20 dollars would sell out fast. i'm surprised there are still any left in XL, L, and M. cause the big ones are the best buy !!! 
I looked at the Pariero site and I saw the red Boa coat and I love the look of it , but.. i'm not too crazy about when they close with Velcro. I love when they snap closed. to me , the pic looks like they Velcro closed


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yeah, I ordered a lot cause I thought the ones for 20 dollars would sell out fast. i'm surprised there are still any left in XL, L, and M. cause the big ones are the best buy !!!
> 
> I looked at the Pariero site and I saw the red Boa coat and I love the look of it , but.. i'm not too crazy about when they close with Velcro. I love when they snap closed. to me , the pic looks like they Velcro closed



Ohhh I didn't even notice that. I'm not too crazy about Velcro either. I am really surprised they don't have more winter things out yet. Last year they had tons! And there were so many cute winter things, I wish I had bought some. But I waited for the big sale and al of the small sizes are sold out. I did check there other site for inventory and new releases though.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Just looked on Amazon again at the legitimutt blankets. there is still one print left in XL for around 20 dollars. its the Zebra one. and also Zebra in size M for 20 too. the rest I believe that are 20 or less are the size small and size XS. still a good deal but not as good as the XL , L, or M. the others in M, L , and XL are all over 30 dollars now


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Also tried the Sherry hoodie on Brax and it fit! So I'm wondering if small would be way too big in her. Does one of your dogs wear small in Pariero? Brax is I think 4.4 lbs, I weighed her not long ago. She's 12" chest and 9" L


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ohhh I didn't even notice that. I'm not too crazy about Velcro either. I am really surprised they don't have more winter things out yet. Last year they had tons! And there were so many cute winter things, I wish I had bought some. But I waited for the big sale and al of the small sizes are sold out. I did check there other site for inventory and new releases though.


have you ever bought a Louisdog coat ? they make some really gorgeous ones !! the coats do run big though


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Just looked on Amazon again at the legitimutt blankets. there is still one print left in XL for around 20 dollars. its the Zebra one. and also Zebra in size M for 20 too. the rest I believe that are 20 or less are the size small and size XS. still a good deal but not as good as the XL , L, or M. the others in M, L , and XL are all over 30 dollars now



I just saw that too. If I really love them, I have no prob paying $30 for XL as its still a good deal. Don't they retail for over $100?. I def may want another small or xs in black to use inside my D.O.G carrier.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ohhh I didn't even notice that. I'm not too crazy about Velcro either. I am really surprised they don't have more winter things out yet. Last year they had tons! And there were so many cute winter things, I wish I had bought some. But I waited for the big sale and al of the small sizes are sold out. I did check there other site for inventory and new releases though.





Chiluv04 said:


> Also tried the Sherry hoodie on Brax and it fit! So I'm wondering if small would be way too big in her. Does one of your dogs wear small in Pariero? Brax is I think 4.4 lbs, I weighed her not long ago. She's 12" chest and 9" L


Minnie is around 5.5 pounds . her chest is 13.5 inches and she's 10 inches long. I forgot now what size I was buying for her ... i'll have to check . My yorkie is smaller than Minnie but I really don't buy her many clothes. and Latte was the next size down from Minnie :-( .


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I just saw that too. If I really love them, I have no prob paying $30 for XL as its still a good deal. Don't they retail for over $100?. I def may want another small or xs in black to use inside my D.O.G carrier.


yes, would still be very worth 30 ish for the XL size !!! or even the size L

also , some people love the zebra print. If I thought that would match my room I would but that one in XL but the zebra really wouldn't match good here


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> have you ever bought a Louisdog coat ? they make some really gorgeous ones !! the coats do run big though



I haven't yet. But I fell in love with this Pretty pet coat, similar to LD for half the price. I def want it if the other PP things fit

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...B-0EFF-47CF-B9C0-FE345BC5F87E_zps5moeplab.png


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Minnie is around 5.5 pounds . her chest is 13.5 inches and she's 10 inches long. I forgot now what size I was buying for her ... i'll have to check . My yorkie is smaller than Minnie but I really don't buy her many clothes. and Latte was the next size down from Minnie :-( .



Ahh ok. Well I bet PP things in the size small would fit Minnie fine. It seems the length is good but the chest is big. That's my worry.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I love this for next summer 

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...3-CA87-4A86-8674-60A208B01A13_zpsm1xqcdnm.png

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...1-C37F-4523-AD66-E3CB7CCE3B13_zpsarvicupb.png


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Also love this one for Brax 

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...9-236B-4D0D-A28F-BD88D85C3EFD_zpstfyaxx8d.png


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I love this for next summer
> 
> http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...3-CA87-4A86-8674-60A208B01A13_zpsm1xqcdnm.png
> 
> http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...1-C37F-4523-AD66-E3CB7CCE3B13_zpsarvicupb.png





Chiluv04 said:


> Also love this one for Brax
> 
> http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...9-236B-4D0D-A28F-BD88D85C3EFD_zpstfyaxx8d.png


I just checked and Minnies I love hug hoodie is size S in Pariero. I love all those Pretty Pet things and the prices seem great. i'll be hoping the one you ordered is a good fit . then maybe for black Friday, I may order one or two for Minnie and Tootsie


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I just checked and Minnies I love hug hoodie is size S in Pariero. I love all those Pretty Pet things and the prices seem great. i'll be hoping the one you ordered is a good fit . then maybe for black Friday, I may order one or two for Minnie and Tootsie



Then size small may def be too big on Brax. I may hold off til they have a sale. Still haven't seen any new Suckright uploads on DC yet. Black Friday isn't too far away. I'll have to get my list of things together 😊. I won't be ordering too much, since I've been shopping and pretty much ordered most of the things I wanted for the past month! Lol. Unless of course there's a lot of new suck right and PP things up.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

I love it! I saw your post with the Ocelot collar on too - it is really pretty! 

Suck Right are pretty big over here (I think they may be a Hungarian company) - alot of boutiques carry the beds especially, i think the cupcake bed is crazy cuuute but wouldn't go with my living room decor at all! 

I also hesitated on some of the stuff due to wondering how it would wear? Does it feel like all the embellishments are attached well?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alula said:


> I love it! I saw your post with the Ocelot collar on too - it is really pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it is a Hungarian brand. And the quality is amazing! That hoodie is so thick and comfy. The size small is a perfect fit for Braxton. One of the pins can be removed and placed in other sections of the hoodie or even on other outfits, which is pretty cool. I love the cupcake bed 😊. You're so lucky you have access to this brand over there. The ocelot bow collar is too cool for words! I'm thinking of ordering the golden bone collar as well.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yes it is a Hungarian brand. And the quality is amazing! That hoodie is so thick and comfy. The size small is a perfect fit for Braxton. One of the pins can be removed and placed in other sections of the hoodie or even on other outfits, which is pretty cool. I love the cupcake bed 😊. You're so lucky you have access to this brand over there. The ocelot bow collar is too cool for words! I'm thinking of ordering the golden bone collar as well.


I had to double check as for a moment I thought you meant the golden chicken leg collar and that had me in fits laughing  

The golden bone is gorgeous, I wonder how big all the embellishment is though, there sure is a lot of it and personally I can never have too much embellishment!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alula said:


> I had to double check as for a moment I thought you meant the golden chicken leg collar and that had me in fits laughing
> 
> 
> 
> The golden bone is gorgeous, I wonder how big all the embellishment is though, there sure is a lot of it and personally I can never have too much embellishment!



Ha! That just made me laugh too. I don't think we can do the bone collar lol. But it is really cool! I'm right there with you I love embellishments the Ocelot would be stunning in miss Olive with her coloring.


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

LostlakeLua, that is one adorable photo!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

What size did you order that fits Braxton? I ordered the racer hoodie for Prince in a small. I was afraid the XS would be too short. The small is way to big for him. I'm hoping the XS will fit him. It's a super cute hoodie. It probably would fit Lady but it's a "boys" hoodie and Lady doesn't like hoods.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Braxton wears a small, she has the party hoodie. Ava's dotty bunny hoodie arrived this evening. It is an xs and a perfect fit.


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

That's precious!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thia said:


> That's precious!



Thanks Thia! We love trying out new brands and finding interesting pieces to add to our wardrobe 😊


----------

